# CANNING JARS



## gary s (Jul 31, 2020)

I guess since this Pandemic, anybody and everybody is canning. Usually this time a year the shelves get low, or stores may run out for a day or so, 
Around here you can't find Jars or canning supplies period. I found a few places online but for a dozen jars that usually cost around ten bucks they are getting
$30 and up, crazy. I know I should have stocked up early in the season, but never have i not been able to find jars, rings and lids.
Looking hard because before long we will have a bumper crop of Muscadines , also a late crop of figs (for Strawberry/Fig Jam

Everybody experiencing the same thing ?

Gary


----------



## zwiller (Jul 31, 2020)

LOL.  Timely.  A few days ago my Mom just asked me to find some lids online, so yes, same here.  While I am at it, there is also a shortage of canned pumpkin.  Grab some now if you can!


----------



## gary s (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks I will

Gary


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 31, 2020)

We just did 12 quarts of tomato sauce  along with some tomato jam. There were plenty of lids and jars at rural king and plenty at my local Walmart.


----------



## gary s (Jul 31, 2020)

Wow !!  Where do you Live

Gary


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 31, 2020)

I live in Reidsville NC. The Rural King is in Martinsville VA which is about 35 min away


----------



## gary s (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm in East Texas (Tyler area)

Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 31, 2020)

gary s said:


> I'm in East Texas (Tyler area)
> 
> Gary


Check dollar general.  They had some in Sherman.


----------



## gary s (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks

Gary


----------



## bregent (Jul 31, 2020)

zwiller said:


> While I am at it, there is also a shortage of canned pumpkin.



Yes. We feed it to our dog and usually buy at Cash & Carry for about $3.50/29oz. They've been out for months.  I think they still have the #10 cans.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 31, 2020)

I probably had a years worth of flats on hand before the pandemic was a factor for us, which was the end of March.  Many hardware stores or Cowboy K-mart stores have canning supplies in stock. In April and May I filled every jar I had, but I'm more of a meat canner than veggies, pickles or jams.  So my basement is stocked with canned chicken, corned beef, pork butt, salmon, chicken & pork broth and pizza sauce.  I do give stuff away, but always get the jars back.  Some of my jars are 40 years old and the majority of them are 1-1/2 pints.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 31, 2020)

gary s said:


> I guess since this Pandemic, anybody and everybody is canning. Usually this time a year the shelves get low, or stores may run out for a day or so,
> Around here you can't find Jars or canning supplies period. I found a few places online but for a dozen jars that usually cost around ten bucks they are getting
> $30 and up, crazy. I know I should have stocked up early in the season, but never have i not been able to find jars, rings and lids.
> Looking hard because before long we will have a bumper crop of Muscadines , also a late crop of figs (for Strawberry/Fig Jam
> ...


Pretty decent supply of them here in rural NE Ohio so far. I need to grab some for more pickles and peppers. Now that I’ve said this the store will be out lol


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 31, 2020)

If you make refrigerator pickled veggies, there are newer reusable lids that are gray.  These are truly leak-proof where the plastic white ones are not.  They are an option to re-using older flats.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jul 31, 2020)

GARAGE SALES ARE YOUR BEST BET ! THAT OR TRY CRAIGSLIST . The lids are probably going to be the biggest PITA to find...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2020)

Plenty at our Walmart here in Florida.
You might want to try Walmart online.
Al


----------



## gary s (Aug 1, 2020)

Tried Walmart, Target, Tractor Supply, Ace Hardware, etc. etc.  on line   everybody says Out of Stock
We have some time before my Muscadines are ready, Worst case is Freeze them and wait till jars are available 

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2020)

I noticed some of the " craft " stores have them . Use for making gifts . Might check places like Micheal's or Joanne's fabrics if you have those down there . Just a thought .


----------



## GrimmSmoker (Aug 1, 2020)

Try Target.  Amazon’s prices have been jacked up but Target remains $10-11 for a dozen jars.  They seem to have stock both locally (here in the northeast) and online everywhere I assume. 
Josiah


----------



## gary s (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks, and we do, but they are $3-4 each   Crazy

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2020)

gary s said:


> Tried Walmart, Target, Tractor Supply, Ace Hardware, etc. etc.  on line   everybody says Out of Stock
> We have some time before my Muscadines are ready, Worst case is Freeze them and wait till jars are available
> 
> Gary



Dang that's just insane Gary!
It's going to be like guns & ammo, and toilet paper & paper towels.
People are scared & hoarding everything they can.
These are scary times, but it all will pass, guess your best bet is to freeze them.
The Dr. told me to cut back on salt, so I just gave away 10 cases of 1 quart Jars about 2 weeks ago. I sure wish I knew you needed them , cause they would have been yours!
Al


----------



## gary s (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks Al,  Never thought they would be this hard to find,

Gary


----------



## gary s (Aug 2, 2020)

Good news !!  we found some, Neighbor went to Wally World early and picked up 2 cases, one for her one for us, by the time we got there they only had 1 left. grabbed it, we scrounged up 15 more jars at home, that gives us a little over 3 doz. That may be enough, but I like to have extras for those spur of the moment things.

Gary


----------

